
Google Maps' Jen Fitzpatrick Says the Future of Maps Goes Beyond Driving - partingshots
https://www.wired.com/story/google-maps-jen-fitzpatrick-q-and-a/
======
JohnFen
> We are hyper conscious of making sure that when we introduce ads into the
> maps experience we're doing in a way that is useful and that is additive to
> the experience and not a distraction or something that's going to get in
> your way.

Google Maps was the final straw that got me to get Google out of my machines
-- particularly mobile -- altogether (to the best of my ability).

What happened was that I was walking into a store and got an ad pushed to my
phone for something in that store. That completely freaked me out, and I spent
time investigating what happened. What happened was that Google Maps was
keeping track of my location, and was the ultimate source of that ad being
pushed.

That was a bridge too far, and I embarked on getting Google out of my life. So
I find it ironic to read that comment I quoted above. I have zero faith in
their ability to be well-behaved.

